# Mt. Hamilton Pix 5/27



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Took a break from Indy 500 coverage to take a few pix outside of the Mt. Hamilton Challenge. This is from Three Springs Ranch about 4.3 miles up Mt. Hamilton Rd. Here's the peloton from the last tranche of riders (men's elite 3 or 4?). Unfortunately, I just missed the Pro/1/2 women's race.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Some stragglers:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Finally, a deer and a couple of recreational cyclists. Back to the Indy 500 coverage...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I was camping at Grant Ranch over the weekend and had no idea there was a race! I would have come out and watched had I known.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

that is the cat 4 race..i'm in those pictures. That was my last race as a 4, long climb that one. Unfortunately I had a really bad day and was dropped near the top..My teammates went 1-2 who I normaly drop in every climbing race. Time for some days off, to much racing this year.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cool! Although I live on Mt. Hamilton, I only race at the velodrome - the suffering is of a much shorter duration that way. PM me with your email address if you want a higer res version of any of the above photos.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, I would take you up on that but there really are not any good ones of me. I see my head poking out in the first one about 12 riders back from the front. Good pics though.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i went up mt. Hamilton many time and yes i can " feel " their pains, especially that lady. god bless her!! hopefully she did make it to the top.


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

hahahah the second pic on your stragglers is one of my buddies Pablo.. The guy in the white helmut.... That dude wasn't racing that day but he found his way to the back of the peloton.... What a cone!!!


----------

